# Open carry laws



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

im looking for some info on open carry. like were not to open carry. all the info i get i real gray.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Try using the resources and subject matter experts here:

http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/forum30/

http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/forum30/36728.html


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks but could not find anything that i was looking for.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.usacarry.com/forums/michigan-discussion-firearm-news/2792-open-carry-legal-michigan.html

Google works wonders.


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

go to open carry .org


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

What do you mean all the information you get is really grey?!

Some of the places not to open carry include a vehicle, a building with a court, sterile area of an airport, federal buildings, and those outlined in MCL 750.234d.

http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/attachment.php?id=10149

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/publications/firearms.pdf


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Musty, do you have a CPL. If not, you can't open carry in a church, a school, a hospital, or a bar. Also, any private business that has a sign posted that prohibits guns on the premises. I may have missed a spot or two, but those are the biggies. Do your research before you OC. Just make sure you are in the right at all times. One more thing that I want to tell you, unless you have a CPL, while driving the gun must be unloaded and in your trunk. The ammo has to be stored in your car separate from the gun.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply. no i dont have i cpl. i dont want one . i want to be able to oc were the law permits me to. so far ive oc to a couple of stores and to the park with my wife and kids and no props yet


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Musty Mariner said:


> thanks for the reply. no i dont have i cpl. i dont want one . i want to be able to oc were the law permits me to. so far ive oc to a couple of stores and to the park with my wife and kids and no props yet


If you're getting no props maybe you need a bigger Gat.

Outside of Open Carry while fishing, hunting, backpacking in the boonies, I've never really understood the whole need to Open Carry when carrying concealed is legal option.

For personal protection OC makes little to no sense when carrying concealed is an option. Honestly, most guys that I've seen that OC should just dye their hair red to get the attention they crave.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> If you're getting no props maybe you need a bigger Gat.
> 
> Outside of Open Carry while fishing, hunting, backpacking in the boonies, I've never really understood the whole need to Open Carry when carrying concealed is legal option.
> 
> For personal protection OC makes little to no sense when carrying concealed is an option. Honestly, most guys that I've seen that OC should just dye their hair red to get the attention they crave.


 Im not for attention! its my rite to oc.i just think you dont have the BALLS to oc thats why you hide yours!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

It takes balls to OC, not sure I get that but hey, if you think open carry show you have balls, rather then red hair, you should carry a live Rattlesnake draped across your shoulders for protection, now that takes balls.

I open carry almost everyday, while in your world that means I have HUGE balls, in mine it's only because I am in uniform and there is no tactical advantage to carrying concealed.

While there may be some deterent aspect to Open Carry, the down side is that it identifies to a criminal who needs to be eliminate first should they initiate some criminal assault.

If you don't carry for the attention or to show how big your balls are, why would you open carry in the situations you describe rather then carry concealed.

If it's merely a deterrent, bet a big dog, join a gym or marry a mean looking woman.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> It takes balls to OC, not sure I get that but hey, if you think open carry show you have balls, rather then red hair, you should carry a live Rattlesnake draped across your shoulders for protection, now that takes balls.
> 
> I open carry almost everyday, while in your world that means I have HUGE balls, in mine it's only because I am in uniform and there is no tactical advantage to carrying concealed.
> 
> ...


 the only reason you oc is cuz your a cop BIG DEAL! the reason i oc carry is cuz its my rite. you dont like the oc law cuz you dont like to deal with the call when you it :smile-mad


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> While there may be some deterent aspect to Open Carry, the down side is that it identifies to a criminal who needs to be eliminate first should they initiate some criminal assault.


Has nothing to do with balls. This is the big line right here. When open carrying you become the target for the bad guy. He will have the drop on you since he already know who you are. 

You get around the right person(read Bad Guy) and the warning shot will be close up and personal. Your OC weapon could then end up in the wrong hands before your's has time to ready it.

Skinner


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> While there may be some deterent aspect to Open Carry, the down side is that it identifies to a criminal who needs to be eliminate first should they initiate some criminal assault.


Or it could even make a criminal think twice, how many people are going into a bank robbery or something like with the intention to kill? They see a gun they get nervous, regardless the bank thing was just an example because you can't OC in a bank or carry concealed.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Musty Mariner said:


> the only reason you oc is cuz your a cop BIG DEAL! the reason i oc carry is cuz its my rite. you dont like the oc law cuz you dont like to deal with the call when you it :smile-mad


Actually I open carry on fishing trips where we backpack in Alaska and Wyoming. I currently OC while I hike as I practice for our next trip.

I support OC, and wrote in support in our National Parks, which was just recently passed and resuilted in some hikers surviving a bear attack rcently in Denali National Park.

There is a time, reason and place for OC, and some people have a hard figuring that out, and sometimes make thed choice to OC simply because it's a right, not because it's smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> It takes balls to OC, not sure I get that but hey, if you think open carry show you have balls, rather then red hair, you should carry a live Rattlesnake draped across your shoulders for protection, now that takes balls.
> 
> I open carry almost everyday, while in your world that means I have HUGE balls, in mine it's only because I am in uniform and there is no tactical advantage to carrying concealed.
> 
> ...


Why OC? Maybe an individual doesn't have the 250 or so bills (or doesn't want) to pay for a CC Class, finger prints, photograph and State mandated fee and approval process to acquire a CPL... There is no law prohibiting OC for a law abiding citizen and it costs you nothing out of pocket to do so (other than the firearm, holster and ammunition). 

Personal protection isn't about "balls" or "statements". 

As a peace officer I would expect you to understand that OC is a citizen's right to personal protection. Instead you see it as a "macho" act. 

Whether you support OC or not or consider it an "intelligent" act is beside the point. As a Peace Officer you must abide by the law and OC is perfectly legal. Your career conflicts with your personal opinion... Don't let your personal opinion interfere with your Career... It could be quite costly.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Open Carry is Tactical Suicide. If you OC in an urban invironment, for the purpose of self defense, then you just don't know what your doing. IMHO. Here's one scenario, your in a party store, two gang bangers walk in to rob the joint, geuss who gets shot first? You! As soon as you touch your gun. (if not on sight)

My advice is to get the CPL and gain a huge tactical advantage.

OC guys are just asking to be made example of.

Again, this is just my opinion. Based on hundreds of hours of training, as well as talking to guys who have been in multiple gun fights.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Slow down re-read the thread, I don't associate OC with "Macho" at all and specifically stated I support Open Carry.

Carrying a FA is a huge responsibility, regardless as to whether it is carried open or concealed. If one can't afford to or chooses not to spend the money to carry a weapon in the manner that best suits the situation, it is legal, just not smart or responsible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply. alot better said then that last **sh***. i like what you had to say.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

franky said:


> Or it could even make a criminal think twice, how many people are going into a bank robbery or something like with the intention to kill? They see a gun they get nervous, regardless the bank thing was just an example because you can't OC in a bank or carry concealed.


I am not 100% sure on the o/c in a bank,because I don't o/c.I AM 100% sure that C/C is legal in most banks.


----------



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

The Oxford leader did a nice article on the picnic. Except they incorrectly referred to an open carry "law" Otherwise very good article!


http://www.oxfordleader.com/Articles...d_pistols.html


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I have to admit, the first few posts made me laugh til it hurt.....pretty funny guys.

The whole thing I don't understand currently is why people "look down" on people who OC. If they want to, let em'. It's their right, plan and simple.

There's nothing out there that makes me say OC "is asking to be shot" or OC "deters crime".....NOTHING! Each study has it's own agenda. Believe me, I was a Sociology major and could prove both sides of a given topic. It's nuts what people seem to belive is "true".

Now go drape a rattlesnake over your shoulders if you have any balls at all.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

how many of you who carry a handgun, either concealed or open, have ever shot a man?


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

dogwhistle said:


> how many of you who carry a handgun, either concealed or open, have ever shot a man?


Not me and God willing I will never have to... I never want to have to remove it from it's holster unless it's being cleaned or unloaded...


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Musty, Michigangunowners.org they have a lot of forums Concealed Carry and Open Carry are just a couple.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

dogwhistle said:


> how many of you who carry a handgun, either concealed or open, have ever shot a man?


Don't understand why you would ask this?Is it that you just want to know,or are you tring to make some kinda point?


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

_i knew the answer before i asked it. but my point has been made._


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know how the picnic was? I would have attended but didn't find out until Friday evening.
kbb3358


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

dogwhistle said:


> _i knew the answer before i asked it. but my point has been made._


So i'm going to assume that your "point" is that since I have not had to use my pistol in a S/D situation,that in your mind it makes no sence/makes me paranoid for wanting to carry one?If this is your "point" then I guess i'd have to say that my house has never caught fire,but I still carry insurance and keep the smoke detectors in working order.Never lived in a house/apt. that has been broken into but I still lock the doors.My kids have never been approached by a sicko but I talk to them about it,the wife and I keep our eyes on'em and make sure when we can't keep tabs on them,that a trusted adult is.I guess the bottom line is,if you see no need to carry,then don't.As for me and my wife,we'll hope for the best,but plan for the worst.


----------



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

kbb3358 said:


> Does anyone know how the picnic was? I would have attended but didn't find out until Friday evening.
> kbb3358




The picnic was great! Another successful OC event.

FYI there will be another one in Hazel Park at scout park on 8/14/10 at 12pm


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

SNAREMAN said:


> So i'm going to assume that your "point" is that since I have not had to use my pistol in a S/D situation,that in your mind it makes no sence/makes me paranoid for wanting to carry one?If this is your "point" then I guess i'd have to say that my house has never caught fire,but I still carry insurance and keep the smoke detectors in working order.Never lived in a house/apt. that has been broken into but I still lock the doors.My kids have never been approached by a sicko but I talk to them about it,the wife and I keep our eyes on'em and make sure when we can't keep tabs on them,that a trusted adult is.I guess the bottom line is,if you see no need to carry,then don't.As for me and my wife,we'll hope for the best,but plan for the worst.


i have a fair amount of experience, you have none. your "examples" are way off the point.

when i retired the entire dept chipped in and bought me a "baby glock" .40. that was 7 yrs ago. i've never carried it,i might as well wear a lightning rod on my head. you guys have a lot of fantasies as to what this is really about. if you want to carry a leathel weapon, carry a knife. deadly and you dont miss. at short range, the legnth of room, they are far more deadly than a handgun. if you dont believe, run 10 miles to get your heart rate up, then shoot at a target at 10 feet.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

dogwhistle said:


> i have a fair amount of experience, you have none. your "examples" are way off the point.
> 
> when i retired the entire dept chipped in and bought me a "baby glock" .40. that was 7 yrs ago. i've never carried it,i might as well wear a lightning rod on my head. you guys have a lot of fantasies as to what this is really about. if you want to carry a leathel weapon, carry a knife. deadly and you dont miss. at short range, the legnth of room, they are far more deadly than a handgun. if you dont believe, run 10 miles to get your heart rate up, then shoot at a target at 10 feet.


Your post is very disingenuous. For starters running ten miles and then shooting represents a scenario that most anyone who open carries or carries concealed will never be faced with. When you were - I assume - a peace officer was running ten miles and then shooting part of your yearly department regimen? If not why do you challenge "civilians" with the same test? If you choose not to carry - concealed or open - that is certainly your option but to chastise those who do so because they've never had to make use of their sidearm is - to be redundant - disingenuous. And for what it's worth I was once in a threatening and rapidly evolving dangerous situation involving myself and three "thugs". The appearance of my Ruger Security-Six .357 Mag. defused the situation very, very quickly. Had I - as you seemingly suggest - pulled a knife...hmmm...maybe not so quickly.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Tracker06 (Apr 3, 2008)

I want people to by careful about the 51 % part of the law about alcohol sales. The resturant might make only 40 % from alcohol sales 38% from food and 22% from games. The total for alcohol is only 40 % and since there alcohol sale are their biggest source of income, you cant cc there. just a throught. Lets use our heads and if their is doubt leave the gun locked in the car or go to another place. When a CC person get in trouble with the law it gives us all a bad rep.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dogwhistle,
So what is your point in this thread? Other than bad mouthing Snareman and the general public?
I will agree with what both Snareman, and 9mm Hi-Power both stated in their comments. 
I still dont know where you are trying to going with this...


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

the point is obvious.

as far as running 10 miles, that just gets your heartrate up where it would be if you actually were to use a firearm.

most of the conceptions that most of you have are completely erronious.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

dogwhistle said:


> the point is obvious.
> 
> as far as running 10 miles, that just gets your heartrate up where it would be if you actually were to use a firearm.
> 
> most of the conceptions that most of you have are completely erronious.


Ok Dogwhistle,
I will agree with running the 10 miles point you made. I have had my CPL for many years now and I have only carried my pistol one time and that was on 911. For the most part I got my CPL for the ease of transporting and or buying another pistol.
I am not sure of what your "conception" is of other people that wish to carry?
I personally could go a lifetime and hope I would never have to use my pistol in any way shape or form. I am sure alot of other people that have their CPL feel the same way. 
I do however have to disagree with your comment on carrying a knife. Yes a knife can be deadly, in the hands of someone TRAINED to use one. The average person that has no training could find themselves in very serious trouble! I would never make that recommendation to anyone...


----------

